# Any board members enrolled in ACA yet?



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I need some encouragement here.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 18, 2013)

nope. I encourage you not to.


----------



## BreezeWood (Oct 18, 2013)

* Any board members enrolled in ACA yet?*



deltex1 said:


> I need some encouragement here.




I feel your pain ... I at least was able to set up an account but since then have been unable to log in - wasn't Oct.1st 18 days ago ???

I have individual insurance and just would like to compare the two ... 


.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 18, 2013)

I wouldn't be caught dead enrolling in that monstrosity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2013)

Um, yeah, I enrolled and um, my premiums dropped $2,500..a day! and then, er, I got a blow job too! Yeah, the ObamaCare site said I could put the money I saved into buying a blow job and who can resist?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 18, 2013)

There are only 36,000 people enrolled nationwide...the odds of someone here enrolled is quite small.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 18, 2013)

No one will say yes. I looked at it, but it cost more then what I got, which is going up at some point . So I was told to look into ACA and I was advised by the ACA website to look into employer provided insurance, Medicaid, or private insurance. Looks like ill be among the thirty million getting left out. All because the first black president wants to build a legacy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> There are only 36,000 people enrolled nationwide...the odds of someone here enrolled is quite small.



^ racist

It's really 36,000,000,000, amiright Greenbeard?

Greenbeard?

any one?

Bueller?


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 18, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> * Any board members enrolled in ACA yet?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you dont. Trust me.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> There are only 36,000 people enrolled nationwide...the odds of someone here enrolled is quite small.



I thought surely some would enroll out of loyalty to their leader if nothing else.  After all it is the best deal since EBT isn't it?


----------



## Sallow (Oct 18, 2013)

My employer provides insurance.

No need.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> My employer provides insurance.
> 
> No need.



Code for:

Not even I as a far left Obama loving liberal would touch the thing with a one thousand foot pole. 

/argument


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Don't need it.

Three children's families don't need it.

Fourth has enrolled in Arches, the state co-op, for a decent savings.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

No need.
I don't need orders, threats or subsidies in order to be responsible.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not and don't plan to be.  Fine? What fine? I have no money! What will they do, file a $95 lien on me?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 18, 2013)

cpicturetaker said:


> .......WITH A $10,000 DEDUCTIBLE.



With a $10,000 deductible you have no "insurance". You are making a donation.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 18, 2013)

Forget the ungodly high deductibles for the time being. I would HIGHLY DISCOURAGE anyone from even trying to enroll until the idiots that are "in charge" of this debacle get the security on this supposed "secure" site straightened out.

The odds are that if you DO get to the site, input all your personal information - you will have your identity stolen.

For you folks that are certain that this is sent from Heaven above - wait for AT LEAST 4 months - until they "HOPEFULLY" get their act together BEFORE you even ATTEMPT to enroll. Then you can sign up and pay your $5,000 premiums. 

Just friendly advice. Right now, this thing is so screwed up that I can't believe that 36,000 "lucky" people have been able to sign up.


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Um, yeah, I enrolled and um, my premiums dropped $2,500..a day! and then, er, I got a blow job too! Yeah, the ObamaCare site said I could put the money I saved into buying a blow job and who can resist?



A guy I know enrolled, he was paid a million bucks for risking it.
Got a vigorous prostate massage from an undocumented Chinese hooker and some one eyed Russian midget swallowed the results!!
He was supplied with a harem, complete with birth control pills, condoms and grade school kids to teach him how to use them.
The undocumented Chinese hooker was a little unkempt, you know, a few weeds around the garage, that was due to the government shutdown.
Trimming is expected late next week.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm not and don't plan to be.  Fine? What fine? I have no money! What will they do, file a $95 lien on me?



No, they wouldn't do that. They MIGHT, however, throw you into prison......


----------



## NLT (Oct 18, 2013)

My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 18, 2013)

I tried to sign up for it to get quotes but the website is always busy and it kicks me out


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 18, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



That will be $95.00 out of his feeble part time tax refund.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



You are a liar.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 18, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



Impossible. Obama said when he campaigned there would be no fine for those who can't afford it.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



Tell your son's friend to enlist...or get into ROTC.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > My employer provides insurance.
> ...



It's not code.

What part of "If you have insurance, you can keep it" didn't you understand.

It's not code. It's English.

Learn it.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 18, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



There isn't.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't need it.
> 
> Three children's families don't need it.
> 
> Fourth has enrolled in Arches, the state co-op, for a decent savings.



Translation: David Plouffe pays my insurance


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



Obama Fluffer sad what?


----------



## RandallFlagg (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


----------



## Interpol (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I need some encouragement here.



I know two people who have enrolled. 

One is from Oregon, the other Kentucky. 

Oregon seems to be one of the best success stories to date. Very little trouble. I think it's because they started early. The most recent published figure this week shows 56,000 have enrolled there, cutting the state's uninsured by 10% in just 2 weeks. 

The person I know out there is one of those folks with a pre-existing condition who previously was discriminated against because of it and could never get insurance. They figure to save over $5,000 a year now. 

And then Kentucky is the other one, surprisingly. They have a Democratic Governor out there, and he gets overshadowed by Senate Minority Leader McConnell and junior Senator Rand Paul. Those two recently penned an op-ed together in Kentucky titled something like, "Kentuckians Are Not Buying Obamacare". 

Of course, when Republicans speak these days, you really have to fact check them cause they'll say the darndest things. 

Kentuckians ARE buying Obamacare. At one of the fastest rates per capita in the union. About 1,000 Kentuckians are signing up daily. Over 21,000 have enrolled. 

Many people enrolling are Republicans and Independents who just couldn't get coverage before. The person I know out there is paying less than the person in Oregon, and I think it's because they're healthier along with the fact that there are different plans in either states with different methods of subsidizing some of them, which I'm still trying to wrap my head around. She's paying about $200 a month all told. 

Here is a link to a site that is keeping track of sign-up numbers for the ACA. Affordable Care Act (aka Obamacare) Health Insurance Signup Chart


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is a link to a site that is keeping track of sign-up numbers for the ACA. Affordable Care Act (aka Obamacare) Health Insurance Signup Chart

>>>>>>>>

Impressive!!!!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2013)

I love it!

Person click on this web site provided by my liberal friend above so you can see how many people have signed up for Obamacare.  The information is priceless.  



Affordable Care Act (aka Obamacare) Health Insurance Signup Chart


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 18, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not and don't plan to be.  Fine? What fine? I have no money! What will they do, file a $95 lien on me?
> ...



They could try. I'll be a freakin outlaw. 

For refusing government mandated healthcare.


----------



## cutter (Oct 18, 2013)

I currently have an employer plan that I pay $280  a month for the wife and I. I went on the Oregon ACA and a plan with the same deductible as I have now was #2000 a month for the wife and I. WOW! I want NO part of this Affordable plan.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 18, 2013)

50 Wisconsinites were able to sign up, I just heard on the news.


----------



## cutter (Oct 18, 2013)

Why should anyone sign up if they are healthy? Pay the $190. fine and if you get seriously sick sign up then. No penalty for per-existing conditions. Get the most expensive plan, cancel when you get well, Repeat as needed.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 18, 2013)

Amelia said:


> 50 Wisconsinites were able to sign up, I just heard on the news.



So now only 10 Wisconsinites are uninsured!

Impressive!


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



IF your employers insurance is good enough.  We were told at work that our insurance passes the criteria needed to keep it and we won't have to go through the exchanges.  We have 3 different plans that people can choose.  It always goes up a little every year...and next month we find out about any changes and how much it's going up.  If it's less than $10 like it usually is, no problem.  But I hear horror stories of people premiums at work doubling or tripling because of the ACA.

So if your employers insurance doesn't cover everything it needs to according to Obamacare, then no, you won't be able to keep it.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

cutter said:


> I currently have an employer plan that I pay $280  a month for the wife and I. I went on the Oregon ACA and a plan with the same deductible as I have now was #2000 a month for the wife and I. WOW! I want NO part of this Affordable plan.



you must live in a different part of Oregon than Interpol....


----------



## Pogo (Oct 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm not and don't plan to be.  Fine? What fine? I have no money! What will they do, file a $95 lien on me?



They'll take that computer away.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



You're right ... there isn't.  It's now called a TAX.  
This is why the IRS will be handling the fines.....


----------



## Amelia (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > 50 Wisconsinites were able to sign up, I just heard on the news.
> ...


----------



## cutter (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have an employer plan that I pay $280  a month for the wife and I. I went on the Oregon ACA and a plan with the same deductible as I have now was #2000 a month for the wife and I. WOW! I want NO part of this Affordable plan.
> ...



There were 3 plans to choose from and $1000 each for my wife and I was the most expensive. I used that figure because it matched my employer plan.


----------



## NLT (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



Hows that?


----------



## NLT (Oct 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



He got me and Obama mixed up


----------



## NLT (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



So he doesnt get fined. So he still does not have health insurance. I thought the ACA was supposed to cover the uninsured?


----------



## Politico (Oct 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > My employer provides insurance.
> ...



Ain't that the truth. The President even recoiled in horror at the the mention of it.



iamwhatiseem said:


> With a $10,000 deductible you have no "insurance". You are making a donation.



That's the point.



NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



Just think of all the disabled folks with claims. The SS admin is already waiting those folks out hoping they will die before paying them. Now they get to be taxed and assfucked.


----------



## Erand7899 (Oct 18, 2013)

It isn't just the price of the insurance policy.  Prepays and copays make one hell of a difference when considering how affordable insurance is.  I hear that on some of these "supposedly cheap" bronze policies, the prepays, before insurnace even kicks in, can be as high as $5,000 per person, per year.

That isn't cheap for the average family, let alone those at the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

cutter said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



I'll be damned if every nutter here doesn't have Santa Clause as an employer. 

Cutter......are you keeping your plan?


----------



## blackhawk (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I need some encouragement here.



No and god willing I never will be.


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

Went on to browse rates, they wanted my info first..... 

Sure thing, then my next move will be to log on to bestbuy.com, give them all my info and credit card numbers, then start shopping for big screen tv's....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

I am pretty sure that your credit card info was not requested. Want to try again?


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 18, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> There are only 36,000 people enrolled nationwide...the odds of someone here enrolled is quite small.



You're mistaken. There are 40,000 enrolled in NY alone.

http://www.fool.com/investing/gener...tates-with-the-highest-obamacare-enrollm.aspx


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't need it.
> ...



I don't have insurance, Frank.  Your taxes help pay for my 100% VA benefits because of my service on Americans' behalf, including yours.  You are welcome.


----------



## Yurt (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



thank you for serving our country.  you deserve any benefits you get.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > There are only 36,000 people enrolled nationwide...the odds of someone here enrolled is quite small.
> ...



That's impressive!


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I am pretty sure that your credit card info was not requested. Want to try again?



Reading comprehension is your friend.....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I need some encouragement here.



I do not need to I have medicare and tricare, they are enough. Already got my letter stating so.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 18, 2013)

_*Fucking Obama and his Lard-Ass wife Don't Even Have It !!!!!*_


----------



## cutter (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



You bet I an. I worked for 35yrs as a meatcutter and instead of higher raises they would guarantee us medical insurance in retirement. You bet I'm keeping it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't keep mine.. Obama made it illegal.. Ends 12/31.. Happy New Year.. 

I am SOL as self-employed person that paid for health insurance for 20+ yrs. Had some commy revolution LIE TO ME about "keeping it" and then outlaw Prof Orgs. grouping their national membership.. 

Oh you can still GROUP your national membership  ---- If you contribute to Obama for America and get a waiver...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

cutter said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > cutter said:
> ...



Good. Congratulations. 

Why are you bitching? You have insurance that you can afford. Why are you so eager to deny this to others?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> _*Fucking Obama and his Lard-Ass wife Don't Even Have It !!!!!*_



You dummy. They have insurance. They are not eligible. 

Same with me. 

Same with Cutter. 

Faking imbecile.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> I can't keep mine.. Obama made it illegal.. Ends 12/31.. Happy New Year..
> 
> I am SOL as self-employed person that paid for health insurance for 20+ yrs. Had some commy revolution LIE TO ME about "keeping it" and then outlaw Prof Orgs. grouping their national membership..
> 
> Oh you can still GROUP your national membership  ---- If you contribute to Obama for America and get a waiver...



You will benefit. Stop being so dishonest. This law was designed to help people like you.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Because he worked for his....now he has to pay for others who perhaps have not been so industrious....


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I can't keep mine.. Obama made it illegal.. Ends 12/31.. Happy New Year..
> ...



And how do you know how it was designed???  Not even Obama and Pelosi knew/know.


----------



## cutter (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I don't mind people getting insurance until half the country ends up subsidized by the government. Like we don't have to borrow a Trillion a year now while subsidizing nobody.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I can't keep mine.. Obama made it illegal.. Ends 12/31.. Happy New Year..
> ...





So Obama lied to him for his own good?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I can't keep mine.. Obama made it illegal.. Ends 12/31.. Happy New Year..
> ...



Didn't ASK for your help.. Didn't NEED your help.. 

I was happy to have a Prof Group employ top dollar insurance experts to manage the plan..  

Now I got to look forward to some PunkAss community activist "navigator" who didn't KNOW what a health insurance policy was 2 months ago.. And the IRS picking apart my personal finances. Not to mention the REDUCTION of choices I have to play with.

And the BURNING LIE --- that "if I liked my insurance" ---- "I could keep it"
Dems better own this turkey.. It's clear they didn't read or understand it.

You could have GIVEN healthcare to the 15Mill of the 30Mil "uninsured" (who couldn't afford it) and it would have been cheaper and better for all of us...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 18, 2013)

I CAN keep my insurance! 

It'll just cost me 120% more than I'm now paying, along with increased deductibles. 

Any way you look at this, it's a clusterfuck.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Lame....assed...lies.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher isn't gonna be Laughing anymore when he finds out --- I'm self-employed. 
So I'm gonna retire early --- reduce my income --- and have HIM pay to subsidize my gubmint insurance.

Already started Laugher.. Why do you think I'm here listening to your shit -- when I should be earning money?


Thanks for the "help" bud..


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Indeed, Obama told them repeatedly, Pelosi was the only one that told the truth, but that only lasted five seconds........


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



NONE of that was a lie.. But the part about why I'm on USMB right now instead of working?

Also not a lie.. Make the check out to the "Treasury of the United States"... 
That'll help a lot....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher isn't gonna be Laughing anymore when he finds out --- I'm self-employed.
> So I'm gonna retire early --- reduce my income --- and have HIM pay to subsidize my gubmint insurance.
> 
> Already started Laugher.. Why do you think I'm here listening to your shit -- when I should be earning money?
> ...



Good for you. Everyone should be ale to retire early. I am glad to help. If you don't have the scratch to buy insurance, you can count on me to be there for you.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher isn't gonna be Laughing anymore when he finds out --- I'm self-employed.
> So I'm gonna retire early --- reduce my income --- and have HIM pay to subsidize my gubmint insurance.
> 
> Already started Laugher.. Why do you think I'm here listening to your shit -- when I should be earning money?
> ...



You are Obabbles kind of guy...no insult intended...just that Obabble thinks he will now own you.....keep your shotgun handy....


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I need some encouragement here.



Not an a million years.

My hope is that the Republicans will take the house and senate and white house and repeal the piece of garbage.


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher isn't gonna be Laughing anymore when he finds out --- I'm self-employed.
> ...



What are you going to give him? Half the minutes on your Obamaphone?........


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher isn't gonna be Laughing anymore when he finds out --- I'm self-employed.
> ...



There's that leftist compassion that we all need and love.. Couldn't see the MASSIVE economic implications coming --- but it'll all be good. Because we'll just print more money.
You are incompetent morons at finance and human behaviour..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You need help? We'll be there for you. We are all in this together.


----------



## Politico (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Good for you. Everyone should be ale to retire early. I am glad to help. If you don't have the scratch to buy insurance, you can count on me to be there for you.





LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > I can't keep mine.. Obama made it illegal.. Ends 12/31.. Happy New Year..
> ...



Wow two bullshit statements back to back.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 18, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



I don't know the entire situation with your son's friend, but please tell him, making $9600 a year...$800 a month times 12 months, your son's friend IS ELIGIBLE for Medicaid....the poverty level is $11,400 a year, and medicaid in all states covers those at poverty level or below and this boy is only at 74% of poverty level....  

and if that does not work, (which I see no reason why it would not, but just as a fluke) then your friend would be given an exception, and he will not have to pay the penalty, because his income is too low....and the exchange will not subsidize him.

EVEN if he disagrees with the ACA program, he should take care of himself and his best interests first, and the exception he can get for the penalty should be pursued, and same with Medicaid, so that he does not have to fork out any of that mere $800 that he makes...

PLEASE tell your son to tell him this....and once he graduates and starts making a solid income from his new career, he will get employee health care benefits...


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher isn't gonna be Laughing anymore when he finds out --- I'm self-employed.
> ...



It pains me to even consider doing that. But ya know --- MAYBE --- the fastest way to end this commie revolution is to give in to it.. *I'll probably do it. BECAUSE I was lied to*.


Told my Republican buds that in 2009.. Give the Reid/Pelosi/Obama revolution EVERYTHING THEY WANT --- just don't vote for it.. It would have all been over by now. Why are the Reps soooo stupid that they wanna FORCE the Dems to fix their own braindead schemes.   Let them learn fast --- before they really wreck the country.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

Politico said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you. Everyone should be ale to retire early. I am glad to help. If you don't have the scratch to buy insurance, you can count on me to be there for you.
> ...



You need friends, don't you?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

Care4all said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



In other words, someone was lying.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Care4all said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



So lemme get this straight. The plan was to OPEN THE POOLS and encourage young paying customers to come in.. But what I've been hearing is 27yrs olds or 30somethings still at college or living at home are now wards of the state for Medical Care because they qualify for Medicaid?

What the fuck do you think you've fixed????????????????????????????????????????

"Tell him he's gonna get employer healthcare"?? Yeah --- IF he works a job with 50 employees.. AND his employer doesn't cut him to 29 hours a week.. Then he can have the privilege of working TWO part-times and STILL paying the penalty... 

You guys really screwed the pooch..


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



They think that the Federal Government is the only entity in the universe capable of taking care of people.


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

Politico said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you. Everyone should be ale to retire early. I am glad to help. If you don't have the scratch to buy insurance, you can count on me to be there for you.
> ...





Just check his posts, he's got thousands more.......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

I think we could fund the US government if we charged nutters a penny for every time the word "they" is used in posts about liberals.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

driveby said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You want some attention, dummy?


----------



## Politico (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No but I could use $3000. You said you're always glad to help right?


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

Not under this regime.......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

Politico said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Sure. Why are you pretending to not understand what I meant? Are you getting excited? 

Be sure and clean up.


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...




Just stating facts, i don't care whether you pay attention to them or not......


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

driveby said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > driveby said:
> ...



What facts? The comment about Obamaphone minutes? Was that "facts"?  

Go ahead. Think for a minute and say the most intelligent thing that comes to you. Dazzle us with your brilliance. 

Try harder.


----------



## driveby (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I'll borrow this one from one of my liberal friends:


lame.....assed.......lies


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



See??? Now all that leftist compassion is clouding your logic and judgement. 
Let's review.. 

I told you that I was gonna SLACK OFF ON PURPOSE, retire early, When I could still be a contributing member and happy to do it.. Just so that I could help bankrupt this fuckfest you call "help". 

And you BLESS THAT? You're gonna give me money to do that INSTEAD of to someone who doesn't have my OPTION to continue earning a decent living or ANY LIVING AT ALL??? 

Tell me you're not that stupid...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



If you are insane....and will stop working an available job ( business ) and reduce your standard of living just to spite others and not have to buy insurance, then I will gladly help you out. You are not in your right mind. 

We are all in this together. I'd rather the nuts like you be healthy, housed and fed. I'm selfish that way.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


I wasn't talking about anything being "fixed" Flacaltenn....

and this young man could GREATLY benefit with having health insurance, since he is in his early 20's and his mom is dead already (probably in her 40's) and his father who is probably only in his 40's as well and is collecting SSI, so I am presuming he is sick as well...

this young child, will not save the "system", but a longer life for him could be in store if he seeks medical attention and watching by doctors earlier in his life than his parents more than likely did....

so Flacal, I was answering the post I responded to, out of human compassion....and in wanting to extend this young man's future, instead of sitting idly by and saying or doing nothing due to a "political" stance.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Whoooaa.. I'm not believing this.. Let's clarify.. 

The govt is 17Trill in debt.. The Soc Sec crisis and Medicare crisis is here.. 10K folks a day retiring and.....................

You believe that ObamaCare should subsidize early retirement for self-employed folks?
Before you answer that --- realize that the QUALIFICATIONS FOR SUBSIDY are based on INCOME --- not my means to "support myself" ??????? 

I'm gonna sit down and wait for this answer..... Could be that breakthru in leftist cognitive deficits that we've all been researching for years.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



The health insurance industry was capable of resolving the issue.

It did not because it got rich denying people insurance.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Care4all said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Why do you assume this young man...or the great majority of young men...college age ....need health insurance???


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Wouldn't it have been cheaper and more efficient to simply mandate that no American be denied health coverage? 

No website required.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

Democrats keep defending the poor initialization to the ACA by comparing it to SS and Medicare.  What is so complicated about those programs?  you pay your money...you get your benefits.  ACA is a massive undertaking...one sixth of the GDP...run by buffoons...written by buffoons...regulating your life like nothing before.


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



But then how would they register all those dead people to vote?


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Define the issue?

Are you assuming that the issue is that everyone needs insurance?  THat is a false assumption.  Insurance is a commodity provided to those who can afford it.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...


I don't know that he was lying, the exchange won't cover those making below poverty with subsidies because they qualify for Medicaid...and many people do not know that they would even qualify for Medicaid that make below poverty line out of pure and innocent ignorance.

I read recently that many states that did not expand the Aca's medicaid expansion to 133% OF POVERTY, refused setting up this expansion even though federal dollars will pay 100% for it, later to be reduced to the feds paying 95% of it in a few years which is still nearly all of it, did NOT expand the program because they were afraid that people who already qualify for medicaid because they make less than the poverty level would FIND OUT THAT they have qualified all along...!!!!!  And states don't want everyone who does qualify for medicaid, to actually apply for it...so they thought by not adding the expansion, would keep a few more people off of it that qualify right now....

that's a tongue twister...hope it came out right and is understandable....


----------



## Amelia (Oct 18, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...




That would still have been a problem.  I think that's why New York insurance has been so expensive.  New York is one of the states where insurance rates are coming down. Because in the past they didn't allow anyone to be refused, but they didn't have the insurance mandate to spread the costs out.   (if I understand correctly)  

The New York Times Tries -- And Fails -- To Protect Obamacare From Health Insurance 'Rate Shock' - Forbes


----------



## Care4all (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


If you read my post above in full, I explain why this young man NEEDS health insurance, 1- because his mother has died already, in her 40's and 2- because his father is on ssdi, so he is probably sic as well and in his 40's as well....

basically, this is 1 child or young adult, that actually could benefit from having a doctor watching over him regularly....bottom line, looks like he's got bad genes....and has a good chance of dying or becoming sickly and disabled, like his parents....

but if he does start young with regular check ups, they can catch his ailments early on, which is the secret to a long life....

I wish this young man to have a longer life than his genes are probably dictating, and he can, if he has a doctor's supervision.

simple as that...it has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Hmmm. I heard some nut from Freedomworks saying that the other day. He said only 17,000 New Yorkers were buying individual insurance plans before the ACA.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Care4all said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



That bolded part above is VERY TELLING.. You mean we didn't have 30 Million people without access to health insurance?? That was the sole justification for this POS.

1/2 of those COULD afford it but didn't dive in.. Another 1/4 MIGHT HAVE qualified for MediCAID??? 

Do the math.. What does that leave???????


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Thought about this 'nuff Laugher?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Nothing I said changes. I am willing to support mentally ill people.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Proving that charity begins at home.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 18, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Low hanging fruit. Resist the temptation once in a while, will ya?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Are you denying that the insurance companies denied insurance to those who applied or asked for acceptable procedures ?

You need to answer my points before you open new ones.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



At least you admit being a low hanging fruit...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 18, 2013)

Saying insurance companies get rich by denying coverage is silly. Sign up with StarkeyCare we're here to deny your every claim


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whtever disease.  They were applying for  it with the expectation that they would pay small monthly premiums and the insurance company would pay their exorbitant medical bills.  It would be stupid to sell anyone insurance like that.  

Unless you are forced to. Like now.  That is why it will fail. It will drive costs up.  If you are forced to sell to people who are already sick, your costs of operation will skyrocket.

See, your idea that an insurance company has no right to deny someone insurance is crap.

You call yourself some kind of conservative, but you bought the liberal ideas.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 18, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Saying insurance companies get rich by denying coverage is silly. Sign up with StarkeyCare we're here to deny your every claim



denying coverage to someone who they know will rack up lots of bills, saves them money.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I need some encouragement here.



I guess enough has been said...appreciate the input....my impression is that the majority view ACA as a nightmare...or useless.  Thank God I don't need it....and thank the USAF.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Actually, insurers were denying folks access to their STANDARD products.  But the secret was to ask for GUARANTEED ISSUE. No matter what  your issues     pretty much for a price      they would quote you.  Now that price still exists.  Its just become communized.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> My employer provides insurance.
> 
> No need.



Well then you're just not sticking with the "cause".


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 18, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Forget the ungodly high deductibles for the time being. I would HIGHLY DISCOURAGE anyone from even trying to enroll until the idiots that are "in charge" of this debacle get the security on this supposed "secure" site straightened out.
> 
> The odds are that if you DO get to the site, input all your personal information - you will have your identity stolen.
> 
> ...



I will predict what will happen behind the walls of 1600 Pennsylvania Ave if not enough people enroll. 
Obama's head will explode with anger. He will go on a nationwide campaign speech, slitting the throats of the republican party and excoriating anyone who dares not comply with the Chosen One's demands.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 18, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



Sucks when the facts don't comply with your agenda.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> My employer provides insurance.
> 
> No need.



Cool.  

I'm claimed as an employee by the corporation over which I preside, but that's it. Sure, I'm only responsible for 1/2 of FICA...

...but that's it. No health care, no vacation, no retirement, no bonuses,  no nothing. 

Because my siblings are my Board of Directors.  I've been fucked over in this family since I was 12 years old . And here I am today, 58 years young and nothing to show for it. 

And you know what? I don't give a flying fuck. I got an ok wife and 4 (count 'em, four) healthy successful kids. I'm on target to die broke. And I will laugh my ass off all the way there. And that... is what it's all about.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Don't need it.
> 
> Three children's families don't need it.
> 
> Fourth has enrolled in Arches, the state co-op, for a decent savings.



You're just another Democrat sucking on the government tit, aren't you, Fakey?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 18, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't need it.
> ...



At who's expense? Yours?

Pay up or shut up, bitch. 

Jake is your whore. 

You are entitled to slap his **** hither and yon. 

Go ahead. You know you want to.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 18, 2013)

Sallow said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


That line has been proven to be total bullshit.
That's a fact.
Oh, you can keep it. if you want to pay double or triple your original premiums.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Don't need it.
> ...



I am just another Republican patriot who served almost 12 years active duty, used government programs to which I was entitled, but unlike Mudwhistle (who was a military careerist and a government contractor) did not scream and whine and babble unintelligible things when the government was shut down by the far right.  He wanted it both ways.  He sucked off the government teat and then whined.  I didn't whine. 

You sucked of it as well, and I will commend you for not whining.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

> Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.



That was the only reason?  Of course not

Many were cut off when they got sick.

So many were simply not allowed it because of a pre-existing condition, which is not the case now.  That will never change even if ACA goes away.

The industry got filthy rich by denying sick people insurance and making it overall very expensive.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And you keep forgetting about subsidies. and you are ignoring the many who are paying less for more and better coverage.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Oh subsidies. So in other words the law isn't really the affordable care act, it's the others will hopefully pay for you act.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

AzMike said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Your taxes already pay for my VA.  

I don't use the ACA.

However, the president would be interested to know that you want everybody in it and single payer.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> * Any board members enrolled in ACA yet?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Set up a new account with a different E-mail address.  Any accounts set up in the first five days are corrupt and likely will never work.  I had set up two in the first five days, and neither work.  I set up a third last week and it works fine.  I still haven't decided what I am going to do because my kids have plans that are a bit better and are grandfathered in for now, but they are also a bit more expensive than if I put them on with me, so I'm waiting to decide.  

BTW, something to keep in mind with many of the plans available on the exchange.  Most of them do not pay for any services out of network.  If you travel a lot, be careful.  While plans that do pay out of network do not kick in until the deductible is met, and for out of network that deductible is double your in network deductible, if you would need expensive surgery while out of town, having out of network coverage could save you from disaster.  In my area, only one of the companies offers any coverage at all out of network.  Not even Anthem BCBS offers it.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead enrolling in that monstrosity.



You are buying insurance from an insurance company.  The exchange is just a tool to help you buy it, and it is really mostly set up for those who think they might get a subsidy.  In many cases, if you are not going to get a subsidy, you might be able to buy direct from any of those companies without going through the exchange.  Some companies are forcing you to go through the exchange though, regardless of whether you will receive a subsidy or not, so either way, it makes sense to take a look at what is being offered through the exchange if you in fact are looking for insurance.  

One last thing; if you are not expecting a subsidy or do not want one, then you only have to give them limited info.  They don't need all of your financials unless you are hoping to receive a subsidy/tax credit.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> No need.
> I don't need orders, threats or subsidies in order to be responsible.



So we can assume that you have health insurance through your employer or you have an existing private policy, right?  Or that you are self-insured and worth over at least $3 million, or is it option three, you will let everyone else help pay your medical bills if you get sick and rack up $500,000 or $1 million or more in medical bills?


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> I'm not and don't plan to be.  Fine? What fine? I have no money! What will they do, file a $95 lien on me?



Oh, you're another one.  Either you are full of crap or you are choosing not to purchase insurance when most of it would likely be covered with the tax credits.  Instead you will leave it up to the rest of us to pay your bills if you should become seriously ill.  I love you cons preaching about self-reliance and responsibility all the time.  What a crock.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> cpicturetaker said:
> 
> 
> > .......WITH A $10,000 DEDUCTIBLE.
> ...



There are no $10,000 deductibles unless it's out of network.  The most you can pay out of pocket in one year for one person is $6350.  If you're that fucking sick, the $6350 will likely be a very small percentage of your total bills.  All this bitching about high deductibles cracks me up.  You guys all think everything should be covered 100%.  Apparently none of you understand that it is costing us $8500 per year per every living person in this country, legal or not.  Somebody has to pay that unless we find a way to reduce overall costs.  It ain't  a free ride, yet all of you seem to think by going without insurance and paying to see the doctor if you need to that you're being responsible.  LMAO!!!!!  If you become seriously ill, you will understand how devastating those bills can be.  I know, I've been there, and I will grant you that I have received back way more in benefits than I ever paid in or will ever pay in.  My wife battled leukemia to the tune of $1.3 million.  Both of my boys were born premature and were in NICU for and extended period.  Between the two, their bills were close to $500,000.  My wife had kidney stones when she was younger.  She had her gall baldder removed.  I have Hemochromatosis and Cirrhosis of the liver due to Hemochromatosis.  And guess what?  All of these things happened before I turned 50.  BTW, despite all of this, I'm probably healthier than most of you, believe it or not.  Shit can happen even when you think you are healthy.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Forget the ungodly high deductibles for the time being. I would HIGHLY DISCOURAGE anyone from even trying to enroll until the idiots that are "in charge" of this debacle get the security on this supposed "secure" site straightened out.
> 
> The odds are that if you DO get to the site, input all your personal information - you will have your identity stolen.
> 
> ...



The site is actually working fairly well.  I do not know if there are problems in determining subsidies though as I bypassed that part as I will not be eligible for a subsidy.  I do know if you are not looking for a subsidy, you can view all the plans and enroll with little or no problem.  If you set up an account in the first week and you still cannot get in, then that account is corrupted and you most likely will never be able to use it.  Set up another account now and you will be able to get on.  You'll need to use a different username and E-mail address.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.



Based on his only making $800 per month, he should qualify for Medicaid in any state.


----------



## Politico (Oct 19, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> That bolded part above is VERY TELLING.. You mean we didn't have 30 Million people without access to health insurance?? That was the sole justification for this POS.
> 
> 1/2 of those COULD afford it but didn't dive in.. Another 1/4 MIGHT HAVE qualified for MediCAID???
> 
> Do the math.. What does that leave???????



It means there's a big ass chunk of folks in the lower middle who don't have money to spare. And the subsidies won't cover it.



thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



True dat.



auditor0007 said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



Wrong.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2013)

My Republican friend went to the exchange and got insurance for $50 a month with a $5,000  deductible.

He said he will never vote Republican again.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2013)

NLT said:


> My sons friend is a college student,* makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid,* he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.


Pure bullshit! At $800 per month he is below poverty level and would qualify for medicaid. What he dopesn't qualify for is a subsidy. You have to be between 100% and 400% of poverty level to qualify for a subsidy, he is at 84% of poverty level.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 19, 2013)

Interpol said:


> I know two people *who have enrolled.*
> 
> One is from Oregon, the other Kentucky.
> 
> ...




Fine Print:* Numbers may vary due to differing definitions of "applied", "approved", "enrolled", "signed up" etc.*


Excellent use of fine print words (from your link)


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What a welfare sucking hog you are, Fakey.  No wonder you're such a big commie loving libturd.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris said:


> My Republican friend went to the exchange and got insurance for $50 a month with a $5,000  deductible.
> 
> He said he will never vote Republican again.



I'll bet your friend also farts pixie dust because he's purely imaginary.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If people with pre-existing conditions are allowed to buy "insurance," then it's no longer insurance.  It's welfare.  The industry did not get "filthy fucking rich" by denying people with pre-existing conditions.  All it did is avoid going bankrupt.  Now the entire country will go bankrupt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I sucked off welfare?  You're delusional, Fakey.  I never got a dime of government money in my life.  Furthermore, if you are a Republican, then it's only so you can undermine the party from within.  You're just another welfare sucking libtard who whines like a little baby whenever anyone tries to take away your trough of government gravy.


----------



## edthecynic (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > cpicturetaker said:
> ...


Exactly, these ridiculous deductibles are completely made up and spread by GOP hate radio. Even catastrophic coverage has the same $6350 max payout and includes all preventative care with no cost sharing required.

Here is an example of how the outrageous deductible rumors are spread. Notice how MessiahRushie starts by telling you the caller was not believable, but his gullible suckers will still believe it which is why he is spreading the rumor on his show! He knows the limit is $6350.

October 18, 2013
RUSH:* Our last caller was unbelievable*.  The woman called and said she'd heard from her accountant. Her accountant found out what *his Obamacare obligation gonna be: A $24,000 deductible! *


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Totally different situation.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be caught dead enrolling in that monstrosity.
> ...


Looks pretty simple. And to the uninformed, it may very well be. However insurance is only good when you use it.
The gaps in coverage are the issue. As well as the cost.
Most people will choose the cheapest or bronze plan. This plan covers just 60% of medical bills.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 19, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



EXACTLY what makes him a liar ?????????

you fucking idiot


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is you opinion.
When these horror stories of alleged insurance company wrongs are published, the public without ever seeing both sides of the story, is quick to believe and even quicker to condemn.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's something that isn't completely made up... and I have it right here in front of me.

In order to maintain the health coverage that I currently have, I am being forced to pay 120% more in premiums. Now that's the very definition of insanity. 

Maybe these things should come with a sanity clause. With this increase in premiums, there sure as hell ain't gonna be no sanity clause come Christmas.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> I need some encouragement here.



You're already enrolled.

You have no lifetime caps, the "donut hole" is closed and your children can stay on the insurance until they're 26.  Furthermore, if you change jobs/your employer gets new insurance, you can't be denied due to PEC's.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Subsidies...yeah. The hook. 
I pay while others get theirs for next to nothing.
Who is going to object to THAT?.....Free shit..


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Here's something that isn't completely made up... and I have it right here in front of me.
> 
> In order to maintain the health coverage that I currently have, I am being forced to pay 120% more in premiums. Now that's the very definition of insanity.
> 
> Maybe these things should come with a sanity clause. With this increase in premiums, there sure as hell ain't gonna be no sanity clause come Christmas.



Will you be able to keep your doctor?

"New York doctors are feeling queasy about ObamaCare  and many wont participate in the new national insurance program because they fear theyll go broke, The Post has learned."

Docs worried sick over ObamaCare | New York Post



The whole thing has turned in to one big lie. Surprise surprise....


.


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is illegal to cancel someone's health insurance simply because "They got sick."

And your "pre-existing condition" is the exact reason I gave.  It is only good businness sense that denies insurance to people for pre-existing conditions.

So you have absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 19, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something that isn't completely made up... and I have it right here in front of me.
> ...



Y'know, I'm not quite sure if my current primary physician is considered "in network" under the proposed policy that was sent me. But then, we've moved and he's 30 miles from here. I like him, have built a good relationship with him, and he's gentle and respectful when he pokes his finger in my ass.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something that isn't completely made up... and I have it right here in front of me.
> ...



Pretty suspicious about your New York Post citation there.  There is no "Obamacare Policy".  The insurance policy either qualifies under Obamacare or it doesn't for minimum coverage.  For example, you can get by with liability insurance for your vehicle but you can also have full coverage.  But the law requires only liability.  

If the doctor is getting paid...the policy won't matter.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 19, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> * Any board members enrolled in ACA yet?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the insurance industry worries about the worst possible outcome 

of this 

those that are healthy will try to log on once or twice 

then say forget it 

only those in such a need(the very sick) will continue 

and continue and continue until they get in 

so only the most expensive clients  will be insured


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Are you paying for your county's emergency room that takes the uninsured currently?


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



But how much is the doctor getting paid? Insurance companies never pay the total bill. They pay less. I have seen it with my own medical care. Any doctor not part of a pre-negotiated fee schedule pretty much gets what ever the insurance company pays. These are new patients without a contract fee schedule. It is reasonable for doctors, ie. small business owners, to be leery of taking on new patients without knowing the impact on their bottom line. 

At the end of the day, doctors are looking at a system which is relying on the cost model of a privately run, profit driven industry (the insurance part of it) to pay for something being driven by a not for profit government scheme. We know how this will end. It happened in California with partial electricity market deregulation in the late 1990s.


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2013)

Chris said:


> My Republican friend went to the exchange and got insurance for $50 a month with a $5,000  deductible.
> 
> He said he will never vote Republican again.



Your "friend" also travels rainbow paved highways riding hope and change unicorns.........  

In contrast, i know a democrat who went to the exchange and got a bronze plan for $10,000 a month with a $50,000 deductible.

He said he will never vote democrat again, see how that works?........


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



we all are and it is way cheaper that this crap called obamacare


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



insurance companies pay something like 33 cents per dollar, medicare/medicaid - 17 cents per dollar.
same discrepancy is for the hospitals. that is the reason the bills sent are way overpriced - because nobody is going to pay that amount. it's a game. hospitals are covering for those without insurance and all who have insurance, plus medicaid/medicare are paying for those, which means all of us are.

You guys, probably, don't know this, but unlike the mantra that it is such a big loss for the hospital that uninsured are coming to the ER, the truth is that hospitals are making money only in 2 departments - in the OR and in the ER.

As usual, the lies you are being told are just lies.
Same is pertinent for the lie about nobody being able to enroll for insurance with pre-existing condition before obamacare.
It is the most horrendous lie in all this scum - you were ALWAYS able to enroll. It was a little bit more expensive than the others but not even close to the rates of obamacare exchanges.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.
> ...



Nonsense.  It happened all the time.  And "good business sense" led all the companies to make sure they got into ACA pool, so that undercuts the 'pre-existing conditions' argument.

If ACA fails, those kinds of responsibilities will remain: have to insure everyone, have to spread the risk, have to have subsidies.

That is the future, and it won't be changed.

No such health insurance company should ever be in business much less with the strategy of making profits by denying people insurance


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...


New patients is one thing; but that isn't what you indicated in the post.  You indicated they are worried about Obamacare.  They are not one and the same.   And yes, I can see your point on that.  However, it's an unfortunate aspect of medicine that your clients will not last forever.  What will the Doctor do at that point?  Not accept patients because she got reimbursed more from other patients?  

Profit is profit.



percysunshine said:


> At the end of the day, doctors are looking at a system which is relying on the cost model of a privately run, profit driven industry (the insurance part of it) to pay for something being driven by a not for profit government scheme. We know how this will end. It happened in California with partial electricity market deregulation in the late 1990s.



Enron had a bit to do with what you saw in California in the late 1990's, no?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



No, it is not.  Our health care system and insurance programs for it have been crippling the economy.

The system is going to change willingly or the economic factors will change it at a much greater cost.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



yes, it is.

what is crippling our economy is EMTALA law and defensive medicine.
if one wants SERIOSLY decrease the costs - one starts with tort reform and EMTALA reform.
Since it was never even mentioned - the whole obamacare purpose is a rip-off of the taxpayers for the benefit of big businesses, not decresing costs ( they are only going to increase) and not getting help to the people.
It is as usual with dimocraps - financial benefit of the big fat cats, which own dimocraps on the backs of American taxpayers.
nothing new under the sun.


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Right, the "willing change" is so much cheaper that a 2.6 trillion dollar tax had to be forced down the throats of Americans....... 

The 2.6 trillion is a conservative estimate and it only covers the first 10 years.......


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



fakey, go away.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> New patients is one thing; but that isn't what you indicated in the post.  You indicated they are worried about Obamacare.  They are not one and the same.   And yes, I can see your point on that.  However, it's an unfortunate aspect of medicine that your clients will not last forever. * What will the Doctor do at that point?  Not accept patients because she got reimbursed more from other patients*?
> 
> ?



yep. that is exactly what will happen. and it is nothing new, BTW - medicaid is barely accepted by any doctors. a lot of doctors are dropping medicare patients as well.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



As usual, your argument proves only that you lack the ability to commit logic.  The ACA compels Insurance companies to accept clients that have pre-existing conditions.  It has nothing to do with "good business sense."



JakeStarkey said:


> If ACA fails, those kinds of responsibilities will remain: have to insure everyone, have to spread the risk, have to have subsidies.



We don't have to do any of that, nimrod.



JakeStarkey said:


> That is the future, and it won't be changed.
> 
> No such health insurance company should ever be in business much less with the strategy of making profits by denying people insurance



Apparently you don't understand the reason businesses exist or what the concept "insurance" means.


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Enron had a bit to do with what you saw in California in the late 1990's, no?



A small bit. Nothing would have been different had they never existed. Wholesale prices were deregulated but retail prices were not. So when the price of feed stocks went up, the retail electricity providers went bankrupt, shortages and rationing ensued, and prices went sky high in the surrounding areas. It was predictable enough that the power companies structured the local entities to go into bankruptcy without bankrupting providers in other states. The same thing is playing out here, and we all have a front row seat.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Government is the only thing crippling the economy.  Government is the main reason medical care is so expensive.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



And you can quote statistics backing up your rant?  I doubt it.  Considering the uninsured will now have insurance and get PREVENTATIVE care thus they are treated with pill therapy not scalpels and a trauma team.  

Preventative care is much less expensive than acute care.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



yep.
the ultimate truth.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



there are plenty of statistics on that, I just don't have excess to post links.

The bolded part is a brainwashing abracadabra - people who do not have insurance usually do not need it and preventive care is of no interest to them and they are not going to use it anyway. And if you think preventive care can prevent scalpels and trauma team, you are living in the la-la land. or just trust all the crap you are being brainwashed with by the LSM and dimocrap agenda.

the ONLY preventive care that had shown real reduce in morbidity and mortality is regular colonoscopies for the people after 50 and for those with family history of colon cancer after 40 and pap-smears.
That's it.
The first category is not the one which this trainwreck is aimed as ( people after 50 are usually insured) and the second screening is much cheaper to do if you are paying cash - every 1-3 years a OB/GYN office visit with a 100-200$ out-of pocket pay.
MUCH cheaper than ANY obamacare.

Preventive care does not mean anything if there is no incentive to loose weight for the population - but they do not tell you that, don't they?


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> Government is the only thing crippling the economy.  Government is the main reason medical care is so expensive.



Sounds like we need more government. It would only be fair. Everyone would be equally miserable.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Government is the only thing crippling the economy.  Government is the main reason medical care is so expensive.
> ...



which is the exact goal of our leftards - equality in poverty in a labour camp behind the barbed wire with armed guards on perimeter ready to shoot anybody wanting to escape the paradise.

Doesn't work anyway.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Preventive care only works on those who give a shit.  The 47% ...standing in the line ...to the trough....dont give a shit.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Haha you would believe some stupid shit like this. You couldn't more of a corporate sheep.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> Preventive care only works on those who give a shit.  The 47% ...standing in the line ...to the trough....dont give a shit.



Says the guy who is on tax payer funded government healthcare. Ironic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



In other words, you don't like the facts I posted.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



How convenient that you get to make up your own facts and not have to support them with proof.

And "excess"??? Really??? This is why no one takes you seriously.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You didn't post a single fact.

You did however post unsubstantiated opinion that is total horseshit. But if you want to pretend that is what a fact is... Knock yourself out.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I'm sorry that you have such a hard time swallowing the truth.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Preventive care only works on those who give a shit.  The 47% ...standing in the line ...to the trough....dont give a shit.
> ...



You made the deal motherfucker...live with it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

> what is crippling our economy


 is corporate greed and corrupt politicians that allowed the medical and health and pharma industries to run costs up by denying medical assistance to those who needed it.

That's over now.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



In other words you have literally no proof for the shit you try to pass off as reality. 

Nobody here is surprised by this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

driveby said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Your numbers are questionable, the cost curve has been flattening since 2010, and you are going to change whether you like it or . . . you could have crafted something else but didn't.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

deltex1 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



That's right, embrace your blatant hypocrisy


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.
> ...



So your answer is that anyone who is sick should not be treated if they can't pay for it on their own??  You do realize that under those guidelines about half of Americans should not be able to buy insurance.  What you are saying is only healthy people should be able to buy insurance.  Basically, you want insurance companies only providing insurance to those who need it the least.  Luckily you don't speak for the majority of Americans.  

Now, what I will agree with is that if we are going to insure those with pre-existing conditions, then they should be paying into the system if they can afford to, and doing so from day one.  That is where the mandate comes in.  I'm not sure what fantasy world you live in, but it must be wonderful.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> fakey, go away.



Many of your TeaP congresscritters once again will be gone after next year's elections.

Your type are headed for political extinction.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 19, 2013)

Nobody should enroll in the ACA unless he really wants to provide the government and its ACORN-O-Care henchthugs the complete compendium of one's most private financial, identify, and health details with which to be blackmailed, tracked, and harassed for the rest of his life...let alone the identity theft risk aspect.

Hopenchange!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



You do not understand that business scrambled to get into the pools, sonny.

It is called competitive capitalism: good for business, good for consumers, good for cost control, and bad for those who hate America.

Tuff for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

The reactionary loons of the far right see their political demise on the near horizon and are starting to babble unintelligibly.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Nobody should enroll in the ACA unless he really wants to provide the government and its ACORN-O-Care henchthugs the complete compendium of one's most private financial, identify, and health details with which to be blackmailed, tracked, and harassed for the rest of his life...let alone the identity theft risk aspect.
> 
> Hopenchange!



Are people really still trying to work in ACORN in to their ranting?

Haha!


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



The Bronze Plan works fine for me.  It may not be the best plan for everyone, but for me it works great.  I'm looking at a plan that costs $300 per month and allows for an HSA.  So now I will set aside at least as much money as I have been spending out of pocket every year anyway, which is between $1200 and $1500.  My yearly physical is covered and things like colonoscopies are covered which I need every five years.  I'm on no medication and likely won't need any for a very long time.  So my overall costs per year to cover my insurance and all of my medical bills will be about $5000 which is what I'm paying now.  The key is that if something goes very wrong such as me having a heart attack or getting cancer, then I am covered.  Yes, under those circumstances I would end up spending another $5000 or so in that year, but so what?  

Those who are on a lot of expensive meds are the ones who are going to be paying much more, either out of pocket or by purchasing a much more expensive plan.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



The point you guys keep missing is that you're paying for these people already if they have no insurance.  At least this way, they are paying for a portion of their insurance costs based on their earnings.  I have no problem with lower income earners getting help to pay for their healthcare.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I am embracing your blatant stupidity.  You as a taxpayer made a deal with me to serve my country, risk my life for your fat ass...at reduced compensation...in return for secure retirement and healthcare.  Not to be compared with your relatives who contribute nothing and want everything.  GFY.


----------



## deltex1 (Oct 19, 2013)

204 posts on the political board and then the geniuses decide to move it.....brilliant.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something that isn't completely made up... and I have it right here in front of me.
> ...



In my area, we have six insurance companies to choose from.  Many doctors are not accepting the cheapest three, but all are accepting the three well known companies here, which are Medical Mutual, Anthem BCBS, and Paramount.  So if you already have doctors you want to keep, you will need to purchase one of these plans versus some of the cheaper plans.  The biggest problem most people are going to have is figuring out which plan works best for them, both monetarily and with provider care.  I am very up to date on my health and what my healthcare needs are, so I know exactly what doctors I want and need to keep and how much I am going to spend.  The only change I am going to see is that my deductible is going to double, but I never hit my deductible as it is anyway, so unless I become really sick, it won't make a difference to me.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You state "profit is profit" as though it were something evil.
What may happen as reimbursements drop, medical professionals may refuse to accept patient insurance because there simply won't be enough payment to sustain their practice.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



The notion that mothers don't take their children for their check-ups is BS...  I knew it would devolve into RW anecdotes quickly.  It always does with you guys.  




Vox said:


> the ONLY preventive care that had shown real reduce in morbidity and mortality is regular colonoscopies for the people after 50 and for those with family history of colon cancer after 40 and pap-smears.
> That's it.


Nearly everyone in our organization takes part in an annual physical--provided as part of their healthcare insurance.  Yes we do have some who simply choose not to do it. 

You get advice on lowering your cholesterol, becoming more active, watching your weight, monitoring your blood pressure, healthy eating, the famous "10 things to do while watching TV" which is plastered in every break room in our office.  If something is discovered, you can get a referral for more intensive treatment.

Sometimes someone is found to have a serious problem that they chalked up to "getting older".  Preventative medical evaluations/care is invaluable and now, thanks to President Obama, more people will be exposed to it than ever.



Vox said:


> The first category is not the one which this trainwreck is aimed as ( people after 50 are usually insured) and the second screening is much cheaper to do if you are paying cash - every 1-3 years a OB/GYN office visit with a 100-200$ out-of pocket pay.
> MUCH cheaper than ANY obamacare.


If that was the only thing a woman had to worry about; you'd be right.  Congratulations.



Vox said:


> Preventive care does not mean anything if there is no incentive to loose weight for the population - but they do not tell you that, don't they?



Our system has lower rates for people who completed a 3 step process this year; during open enrollment next year, you'll be able to pay less than those who didn't complete the three steps.  

---

The right wing is now trying to amplify the lie that you don't need medical care until you're bleeding...  You're dubbed the "party of stupid" and you're showing no signs of wanting to get rid of that monniker.  

Sir, you're statements above are idiotic.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Crippling the economy? So what happened before 2009? During the 1900's? 
We had the same insurance system. Was the health insurance system crippling the economy at those times?


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Of course they denied coverage to people who were only buying it because they had cancer of heart disease or whatever disease.
> ...



Insurance companies have a long history of canceling people's insurance when they get sick.  While they could not do it if you had employer based insurance, people with private plans were treated very differently.  Most of the HIPAA laws did not pertain to those with individual or private plans.  I lost my insurance a few years ago.  In my situation, I had to move to a different state, but I had always been insured with a private plan.  During the time that I had that plan, I was diagnosed with cirrhosis of the liver due to Hemochromatosis.  When I moved, they said they could no longer insure me.  I even applied with Anthem BCBS, the same company I had my insurance through when I was in Colorado.  They are different companies with the same parent company, but they refused me insurance even though I had been with them for years.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> If people with pre-existing conditions are allowed to buy "insurance," then it's no longer insurance.  It's welfare.  The industry did not get "filthy fucking rich" by denying people with pre-existing conditions.  All it did is avoid going bankrupt.  Now the entire country will go bankrupt.



QUOTE]

You are wrong. First - people with pre-existing conditions ALWAYS were able to get an insurance and second - that is what it is all about - it is health care - people who do not need it do not enroll.

The leftard media were so intensely brainwashing Americans with this lie about pre-existing condition, that eventually became better than Goebbels.

What is pre-existing condition?
It is ANY problem with your health - minor, moderate or major.
it is hypertension, it is overweight, it is iron-deficiency anemia, it is osteopenia, it is mitral valve prolapse, it is cancer in remission it is a history of broken ribs and vertebrae - it is ANYTHING.
There are basically NO people WITHOUT pre-existing conditions. At all.
So if hte claim would be true ( which is not) NOBODY would be eligible for insurance before obamacare.

Which is an absolute lie.
Did the people who were not able to enroll exist? yes, they did. was it because of their chronic ilnesses? no. it usually was directly connected to some kind of paperwork discrepancy - and sure enough, if there was a possibility for insurance company to deny coverage based on paperwork - they opted for it, especially if the chronic illness was costly.
But in the vast majority of cases all people having chronic illnesses did not have any problems enrolling.

There were 2 truths in the pre-obamacare propaganda lies - there were top amounts of possible spendings and you could have gone broke if you got sick - but the latter did not happen often, since people knew that and the process is relatively lengthy - you get sick, you are being treated, eventually your premium gets to be so high that the small company where you are working can't handle it anymore and fires you. If you are a middle-class American with a hous and some savings, the medical bill which eventually will come will take everything and only then you will be eligible for medicaid.
It was wrong, but that was not the scenario which most often happened.
Since the situation was not developing overnight and the people involved knew about waht is approaching, the preventive measures of hiding the assets were most often taken ( rightfully so) - house on the wife, savings on the sister and so on, so eventually by the time the person in question is faced to pay the bill - he does not have ANYTHING so he/she does not pay anything, and nothing can be taken from her/him.
It took some planning but what do you think lawyers are for?


anyway, as usual in all high-propaganda, high-lying cases, the reality was hidden behind the slogans and gullible people on all sides gladly beleived it.

Instead of checking the facts and realities.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Oh? Please provide and example where a large central planning type government was able to tax the population into prosperity.
Give examples of nations which nationalized private industry and with that turned a nation of poverty into one of prosperity.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Let's face facts. You are an ACA cheerleader and an Obama sycophant.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



At $8500 to $8900 per year per every single living person in the US, you're damned right we're paying for it.  It is unsustainable and it's destroying our economy.  While the ACA is a step in the right direction, it's not going to do much to reduce costs in the long run, although it might stabilize costs somewhat.  The biggest problem is that employers are the ones providing the bulk of insurance to everyone.  What I do not understand is why employers didn't come out and ask to be let off the hook from this when the law was being written.  Instead, it was mandated that employers must provide insurance if they have over 50 employees.  Long term we need to get this out of the hands of employers.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



that is one of the holes which was really problematic.
since you are a potential liver transplant and this is extremely costly, getting insured privately was difficult.
Not that there weren't bypass possibilities and people were using them, but the not employer-sponsored insurance might cause problems.
I hope you are doing well and wish you so.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



except NOW it is up to 25,000K per year.
and this crap obamacare is set up to get the employer-based plans dumped starting 2018,so your wish will come true, but it will NOT be a benefit for the Americans.

And if you think that universal system might be a savior I got news for you - under single-payer government system people with the the problems like you described, might never become eligible for liver transplant timely enough.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 19, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



Really ? how so ? This^ up here, is exactly how it will go. If not pleas, show us otherwise. Bet you dont.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > what is crippling our economy
> 
> 
> is corporate greed and corrupt politicians that allowed the medical and health and pharma industries to run costs up by denying medical assistance to those who needed it.
> ...



oh no...it's still the same. It's just the federal government that is providing the path..
Here's a little fact for you....
But for government interference in the methods by which medical care was dispensed and interference in the health insurance industry,  none of this would have been necessary.
With ACA government is trying to fix the mess it created.
I am astounded at the level to which the uninformed believe ACA is a panacea.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Sorry, but you have no idea what you are talking about.  Saying people with pre-existing conditions could buy insurance is a very bad half truth.  What they could purchase, in most cases, were indemnity plans with a set maximum yearly benefit.  I looked into these when I was denied coverage after moving from Colorado to Ohio.  I had insurance in Colorado, but because I had a pre-existing condition, I was denied in Ohio.  I had been paying about $350 per month in Colorado for a plan with a $2500 deductible.  What was offered in Ohio was a plan that cost $900 per month and had a maximum benefit of $75,000 per year after a $5000 deductible.  I don't know many people who would even bother thinking about purchasing such a monstrosity of a plan.  Would you?


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 19, 2013)

NLT said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



All but 30 million.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That post is not even close to factual.
The practice of insuring the currently ill or injured is fiscally impossible because government regulations prevent the insurer from setting risk appropriate rates and deductibles.
I will explain. Those with pre existing conditions should be insurable. However, those customers should pay rates commensurate with the risk they present to the carrier.
Or, insuerers should be permitted to exclude the pre existing condition. 
For example. Let's say a person has a heart condition. Currently laws and regulations make it impossible for carriers to cover this person. My idea is to exclude the condition from coverage but insure the person for other perils.
In other words, if the insured breaks a leg, it has nothing to do with the heart condition. The treatment for the broken leg should be covered.


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

earlycuyler said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



800$ per month is less than 10K per year and the kid is eligible for medicaid and social support( foodstamps, housing assistance and even welfare)
the poverty level for family of 1 is $11,490, so if he is filing ALONE he will be eligible. If his father is filing with him being dependednt that is what might mess up his eligibility for medicaid.
he should file taxes ALONE next year.

Federal Poverty Guidelines


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > fakey, go away.
> ...



That's a liberal talking point.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...




I have never been denied insurance over a preexisting condition. I was told as long as I was being treated for six months prior to getting the insurance I was covered. This being denied over preexisting conditions shit is way over blown. You may have to pay a bit more, but is that unreasonable ? All other types of insurance make you pay more or less depending on the circumstances. What I have now gives me discounts for doing certain things like not smoking as well as other life style changes. I'm curious who your employer is and who sells the plan you have. Its very familiar sounding.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2013)

And, the promise to insure all Americans? According to the CBO, in 2015 there will be 36 million uninsured nonelderly Americans.
http://www.cbo.gov/sites/default/files/cbofiles/attachments/43472-07-24-2012-CoverageEstimates.pdf (table 3)


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Nobody should enroll in the ACA unless he really wants to provide the government and its ACORN-O-Care henchthugs the complete compendium of one's most private financial, identify, and health details with which to be blackmailed, tracked, and harassed for the rest of his life...let alone the identity theft risk aspect.
> 
> Hopenchange!



I would not register on that Obamacare website for the simple fact that the site has numerous security holes. Any person that provides info on the site is leaving themselves wide open to ID theft.


----------



## earlycuyler (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Depends on the state. But it doesnt hurt. I could make $2,000 les this year, and get Medicade next year I think going by those numbers. I just dont want to. If I could keep my Dr. I might.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The reactionary loons of the far right see their political demise on the near horizon and are starting to babble unintelligibly.



With your continued parroting of liberal talking points, it is clear you've lost control and have nothing to add to the discussion.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You know what?  Everyone wants to ignore the real problem we have.  We're all afraid of the boogeyman called dying.  We will do anything and everything we can to extend a person's life for an extra month or two, no matter how much misery it actually causes them.  What is the total cost of this?  Probably a good 30% of our total healthcare spending.  To prove out this point, all we hear is how Obamacare will create death panels, and that scares people to death, even though there are no death panels.  But the point is that we are so afraid of dying that we do anything and everything to live a couple extra months in absolute misery.  

Most other countries provide hospice care when people are deemed terminal.  Yes, if the person's life can be prolonged for a few more years, then you treat them but not if it will only prolong their life a few more weeks.  And yet, most of these other countries have longer life expectancy than the US.  Why is that?  It's because they put the bulk of their dollars into preventative care and try to keep people healthier so they can live a longer life.  Yes, much of that is due to personal choices, but it is also about education and funding programs that lead to healthier lifestyles.  Those countries extend people's lives on the front end while we do it on the back end.  It's like maintaining your car.  If you keep it well maintained at all times, you'll keep it running for over 300,000 miles.  If you don't keep it maintained you end up having to replace the engine at 150,000 miles and you end up putting more and more money into the thing just to keep it running.  

Why Does the U.S. Overspend on Health Care? One Simple Reason - DailyFinance


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

> Nearly everyone in our organization takes part in an annual physical--provided as part of their healthcare insurance. Yes we do have some who simply choose not to do it.
> 
> You get advice on lowering your cholesterol, becoming more active, watching your weight, monitoring your blood pressure, healthy eating, the famous "10 things to do while watching TV" which is plastered in every break room in our office. If something is discovered, you can get a referral for more intensive treatment.



yearly check-ups do almost nothing if the patient is not following the advise - and that is the most often encountered issue.
people who need treatments with cholesterol or HTN and not doing it by "preventive measures" of yearly check-ups but on a constant regular basis.
Yerly check-ups do not change anything much except those preventive screening I have mentioned.
Those and yearly check-ups were ALWAYS "free" if you were insured. so nothing changed there, no matter how many lies obamacare brainwashing machine produced


----------



## Vox (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



sorry, but it is YOU who have no idea what you are talking about.
I have a friend who has a son with a very serious pre-existing neurological condition - he IS buying a plan for at least 8 years now afor ~400$ per month ( do not know his deductible) and had never had any problems with getting it.
EVER.
obamacare or no obamacare.

So all you can tell is your particular situation, nothing more.
plus what you were offered in Ohio is pretty much a standard under obamacarefor a healthy person, with much higher deductuble ( 13,000, not 5,000)


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


First, ACA makes no allowance for HSA's.
Second, you may feel quite comfy with a $5000 deductible and an additional $5,000 in out of pocket expenses, buy most of us are rich guys like you who have that kind of cash laying around.
I have to laugh at your side...You whine that those living paycheck to paycheck needing Obamacare then to state that even with the plan out of pocket expenses can rage in the thousands.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Nobody should enroll in the ACA unless he really wants to provide the government and its ACORN-O-Care henchthugs the complete compendium of one's most private financial, identify, and health details with which to be blackmailed, tracked, and harassed for the rest of his life...let alone the identity theft risk aspect.
> 
> Hopenchange!



Yea, it's all one big conspiracy.  The government is just the boogeyman.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2013)

With the new rules in place, you will be taxed an extra $95 next year if you don't carry health insurance. Of course it is supposed to go up every year after that.

So, under that law, why would one carry insurance, unless they needed it, and then drop it when they don't? Just asking. Why would one do anything else?


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The numbers are questionable because they keep going up everytime they run the projections. Plenty of other ideas were crafted, but you don't know that because your beloved democrats locked repubs out of the legislation. Now mark my words, when people really start finding out what's in it, you'll start to hear the "it was a republican idea" propaganda. Hell, you already heard it during the 2012 election season when americans were voicing their disapproval of Obamacare.......


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > If people with pre-existing conditions are allowed to buy "insurance," then it's no longer insurance.  It's welfare.  The industry did not get "filthy fucking rich" by denying people with pre-existing conditions.  All it did is avoid going bankrupt.  Now the entire country will go bankrupt.
> ...



You can't even quote a person correctly.  I didn't quote that nonsense; Bripatidiot did.  Secondly, and for the last time, you have no clue what you are talking about.  But that's par for the course with you.


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...





Exactly, Sandra Fluke can't afford a $20 pack of birth control pills, but she can afford a $5000 deductible.....


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Yeah, pill therapy, that's the ticket, that's not preventative, that's masking but that's an issue for another thread.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Well I will thank you for that, and I am doing well thank you.  I was diagnosed with cirrhosis in 2005.  Average life expectancy for one diagnosed with early stage cirrhosis is 15 to 20 years, but there are exceptions and I'm a very likely exception.  I stopped drinking alcohol immediately even though alcohol was not the cause.  Over the next 18 months, they removed 90 pints of blood from me, one every fifth day.  This got rid of all the excess iron my body had absorbed over the years which was the cause of the cirrhosis.  I finally quit smoking also, as all those chemicals are bad for the liver. 

Anyway, I have my liver checked every year by ultrasound and they check me for varices every two to three years.  Varices are caused by portal hypertension in the veins, either in the stomach or esophagus.  None found yet.  Basically, there is zero sign of any advancement of my cirrhosis, and I intend to keep it that way.  Living to 90 or 100 with my own liver is a much better option than relying on a transplanted liver for many obvious reasons.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



A hybrid system that combines government healthcare similar to the NHS in Britain along with privatized options for those who choose would work very well.  And no, it's nto $25,000 per year.  If it was, we would be spending nearly $8 trillion per year on healthcare instead of $2.8 trillion as is projected for this year.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

We have seen "the leave as it was" arguments all over agan and . . . they all fail all over again.

Nothing new.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 19, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> With the new rules in place, you will be taxed an extra $95 next year if you don't carry health insurance. Of course it is supposed to go up every year after that.
> 
> So, under that law, why would one carry insurance, unless they needed it, and then drop it when they don't? Just asking. Why would one do anything else?




You can't get the insurance right away when you need it.  So if you have a heart attack or accident and need a lot of help fast you're still on the hook for it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > With the new rules in place, you will be taxed an extra $95 next year if you don't carry health insurance. Of course it is supposed to go up every year after that.
> ...



Try telling 20 something's they need insurance, that's why they don't buy it now. Also if it's an auto accident, you are still covered.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> > Nearly everyone in our organization takes part in an annual physical--provided as part of their healthcare insurance. Yes we do have some who simply choose not to do it.
> >
> > You get advice on lowering your cholesterol, becoming more active, watching your weight, monitoring your blood pressure, healthy eating, the famous "10 things to do while watching TV" which is plastered in every break room in our office. If something is discovered, you can get a referral for more intensive treatment.
> 
> ...



Preventative care has to start with our kids.  This is a long term change that we must address.  It's not something we can or will change overnight.  Getting older overweight people to change is not going to happen easily, because you are correct; they have to want to change themselves in order for anything to happen.  The sad thing is that most people can make the changes and become much healthier, but they have to want to.  We also have to educate people on how to properly lose weight.  It's not all about going on a diet.  Dieting only reduces your weight; it doesn't keep it off if you don't change lifestyles.  In many cases dieting is not even healthy.  Exercise is the key to losing weight.  Once you've lost the weight, if you continue with regular exercise, you will almost certainly be able to eat more without gaining weight.  At 50 years, I eat between 3000 and 3500 calories per day, and I am able to keep my weight below 140 lbs.  I'm only 5'7", so that is a very healthy weight for me.  How is it that I can eat so much?  I have a very active lifestyle.  I run 20 to 25 miles per week, and I lift weights a couple of days per week.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



The max out of pocket under any ACA plan is $6350.  The deductible cannot be higher than the max out of pocket.  Those of you who are quoting these numbers are either clueless or you are using numbers for the max out of pocket for an entire family.  Here is the thing; if you are that sick that your medical bills are that high every year, then you need to pay for a gold plan that is going to be very expensive.  The reason these plans are not inexpensive is because healthcare is not inexpensive.  When most of you talk about insurance costs, you think about how much you pay for your employer provided insurance.  You ignore the fact that in many cases, you are only paying 20% of the actual cost and your employer is picking up the rest.  

As for your friend, I doubt his policy was purchased privately.  He could have gotten his kid on through an employer based plan.  In most states, if you are self-employed you can get health insurance if you also provide that health insurance benefit to at least one other employee.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Yes, some ACA plans do allow for HSA's.  Go to the site and check it out.  As for the cost of insurance, I laugh at you guys who want to deny coverage to anyone who gets sick but does not understand that person may be you some day.  The biggest thing I have to laugh about is that so many of you have so little understanding of how much health care really costs.  You guys are just oblivious.  This is why we need to have this conversation, so that at some point we can figure out how we are going to reduce those costs.  Who the hell can afford $9000 per year?  That's about what it costs for every single person.  That means if you have a family of four, your burden on the system is $36,000 per year.  Don't any of you understand how absurd that is?  

Look at these numbers.  The total cost per year per person is just under $9000 per year.  For every single person living in the US, you need to multiply that times the 78 years that we are expected to live.  That comes to $700,000 over a person's lifetime.  To pay for that, the person would have to pay for it during their working years, so let's say 45 years.  To pay that off in 45 years means paying over $15,000 per year during the 45 working years.  Now, consider that we have ten to fifteen percent or more of the population who never really work or are only able to work a limited number of years, and all of a sudden, the cost jumps even higher.  These numbers are mind boggling, but you don't know how anyone can afford a $5000 deductible, and you are against universal healthcare even if it would cut our costs in half.  

If you would ever take a serious look at the numbers, you would have a better understanding of why we need to make some drastic changes.  This is completely unsustainable but a lot of you want to take us back to a time when if you couldn't afford it, you just died at home of something that was easily curable.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, well, well.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> With the new rules in place, you will be taxed an extra $95 next year if you don't carry health insurance. Of course it is supposed to go up every year after that.
> 
> So, under that law, why would one carry insurance, unless they needed it, and then drop it when they don't? Just asking. Why would one do anything else?



You cannot just get insurance once you get sick.  Enrollment periods will only be from Oct 15th to Dec 7th following the initial enrollment period.  So if you decide you're just going to buy insurance if you get sick, you better hope you get sick between Oct 15th and Dec 7th.  Otherwise you will wait a good nine to ten months before they will allow you to purchase a plan.  

Can I just sign up for Obamacare once I'm sick? - Oct. 9, 2013


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I agree that it will be difficult to convince many young people that they should purchase insurance.  This is why I believe that medical providers should be able to deny treatment if a person willingly chooses not to purchase insurance when they had the ability to do so.  Knowing this would likely change some people's minds about purchasing insurance.  As it stands now, they figure they'll still get treated if they get sick, and someone else will pick up the bill.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Australia. You're welcome.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 19, 2013)

I've been to the healthcare.gov site numerous times now, using multiple browsers on different computers, and I still can barely get anywhere.  It usually just loads an empty page at some point.

Perhaps at some point I'll actually find out about getting insurance, or maybe I won't because I think I am excepted.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



The operative being "some"...
Universal health insurance would cut our costs in half....How?
The money HAS to come from somewhere. The cost to treat, cost to produce new medicines, new technologies, cost to educate, cost to build ...etc...All costs continue to rise. The thought that the cost( price) to consumers would remain stagnant is unrealistic.
Therefore prices to consumers MUST rise accordingly.
The control of 'cost' in ACA is a myth. 
ACA is a temporary price control mandated by government.
Check your history. In all instances where government attempted price controls, the ultimate result was disaster. 
The first sign in these situations was the mandating of rationing. If wages for medical professionals are to be controlled, then fewer people would find it feasible to go to medical school because their earnings would not cover the cost of education and insurance. Obviously this would create a shortage of medical professionals. As with Canada, the US would have to import doctors and other specialists from overseas. No one could guarantee the quality of their education and qualifications. 
If for example, government mandated price controls on gasoline and the consumer did not pay enough so that the price covered the cost to produce, the producer would have to ration its product in order to control costs. The second reaction is a shut down or production because it is cheaper to cease production rather than suffer financial damage that the price controls cause.
The same thing would occur with medical equipment companies, pharmaceutical companies and all others tied to the health industry. 
Government can  sustain price controls for only so long.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



I said GIVE EXAMPLES....WHAT was done in Australia? Give a detailed explanation of their process and results.


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No they don't.

I know. I know HIPAA. I know Insurance.  

Each State regulates its own Insurance. And when you move from one state to another, you have to buy new Innsurance.  That is just the way it is.  I am sorry that you got your insurnace cancelled, but it is not a long history of cancelling people's insurance when they get sick.


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 19, 2013)

Vox said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



I agree that it is crap.  Where did you hear the statement about Employer based plans being dumped?  Do you have documentation?  I can't believe that.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



I know better than to waste my time with you. You have no interest in actually discussing. We've done this before and you disappear without a trace as soon as you're shown to be wrong. 

I'll tell you the canned nutter response..."I'm not doing your research".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



http://www.darkdaily.com/health-insurers-cancel-policies-of-sick-patients#axzz2iChLiW5N  It&#8217;s True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients

Read more: It&#8217;s True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients | Dark Daily http://www.darkdaily.com/health-insurers-cancel-policies-of-sick-patients#ixzz2iChVSm76


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...




Wait until the employer mandate kicks in, that's when the real shit is going to hit the fan. Every employer plan will be required to meet the gubmint mandate, costs will sky rocket, employers start dumping employees to the exchanges, just like the democrats planned......


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 19, 2013)

all of us who have health insurance are now affected by the ACA.


----------



## driveby (Oct 19, 2013)

Hoffstra said:


> all of us who have health insurance are now affected by the ACA.



That's like saying you're a snot nosed, panty waste liberal, thanks for the update comrade..


----------



## Politico (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Ahh yes. The old well you...you take those tax breaks that you said you shouldn't be able to. You're a...a....a...bad bad mans!

This thread is comedy gold.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > My sons friend is a college student, makes 800 a month from a part time job, so he doesnt qualify for medicaid, he cant afford obama care either, He cant stay on his parents plan because his mom is dead and his dad is on SSDI...the poor kid will get slapped with a fine he cant afford. What a fucked up disaster.
> ...



yea where is that link....


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Or receive a letter from ur prof org that obamacare outlaws them from offering the insurance group that covered me for 20 years....

SALLOW    it was a DEM lie that I will never forget....


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be caught dead enrolling in that monstrosity.
> ...



The fact that I cant opt out of financial reporting and IRS scrutiny MEANS this is not buying insurance. What it is is free sales marketing advertising and collections for the insurance companies.  Quite a good deal  eh?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



what i have said a few times.....help those who need it....not those of us who have Ins....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



yea we all should have a link to back our personal stories up.....


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 19, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




Actually Harry I started a thread on this personal anecdote    the day after I got thhe notice.

including parts of lettter verifying that this POS aca outlawed national group plans thru proff orgs... Unless you got a waiver...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> I think we could fund the US government if we charged nutters a penny for every time the word "they" is used in posts about liberals.



and you can double that by the posts Liberals make about Conservatives...."they" seems to take in everybody dont it?....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

RDD_1210 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



You don't get off that easily. You made a claim. It is YOU who must back it up with facts.
Failing that, yours was nothing more than a drive by post.
I will be looking for those specific examples.
The problem you have is there are no such examples and you know it.
No society in modern history has ever been able to tax itself into prosperity.
I guess Australia is looking pretty good for you. See ya!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 19, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Pill therapy helps control disease...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 19, 2013)

I shall forestall my enrollment. 

Until the very

last

moment.

February 15, 2014.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



some of those pills also have side effects that seem worse than the disease.....


----------



## Amelia (Oct 19, 2013)

So ... what were the results?  Did any board member say they were enrolled?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Oh...ok....Yessiree. it sure does.
Ok.....let's see some examples.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 19, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



yeah...I see those commercials. 
May cause bleeding, rash or skin lesions, back ache, headache, dryness of the mouth and/or throat, vomiting, anal discharge and of course the old tried and true 'sexual side affects' such as vaginal dryness and in men erectile dysfunction......Here's the big one.. "in some clinical tests cardiac arrest"....
Of course on planet candycorn, pill therapy helps control disease...
From where do some people get this shit?


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 20, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Sure does.  I havee the cholesteral numbers of a 20 yr old athlete.

HOWEVER as far as doctors and insurance companies are concerned,  
I STILL am suffering from hyperlipidosis  and that is a pre existing condition.

any real rating of risk  doesnt take pill therapy into account.  Even if its working.
Prozac same deal.. As far as medicine is concerned ----- you are still a depression case that costs time  and mmoney..


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> I've been to the healthcare.gov site numerous times now, using multiple browsers on different computers, and I still can barely get anywhere.  It usually just loads an empty page at some point.
> 
> Perhaps at some point I'll actually find out about getting insurance, or maybe I won't because I think I am excepted.



If you are actually getting into the site, then your username is good.  Sometimes I have had to hit reload a couple of times to get a page to come up.  I have been able to view all the plans though.  I just haven't made a final decision which one I am going to purchase and whether or not I'm keeping my kids on their current plan or switching them to a plan with me.


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Look, here is a fact, and it's just one of many.  In the US, it costs between $75,000 and  $100,000 for a hip replacement.  Go to Brussels and you can get that hip replacement for under $15,000.  Yes, something is drastically wrong with our system of healthcare, and yes, if we are serious about addressing this, costs can and will come down.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/04/health/for-medical-tourists-simple-math.html?_r=0


----------



## auditor0007 (Oct 20, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



*Blue Cross praised employees who dropped sick policyholders, lawmaker says*



> Executives of three of the nation's largest health insurers told federal lawmakers in Washington on Tuesday that they would continue canceling medical coverage for some sick policyholders, despite withering criticism from Republican and Democratic members of Congress who decried the practice as unfair and abusive.
> 
> The hearing on the controversial action known as rescission, which has left thousands of Americans burdened with costly medical bills despite paying insurance premiums, began a day after President Obama outlined his proposals for revamping the nation's healthcare system.
> 
> An investigation by the House Subcommittee on Oversight and Investigations showed that health insurers WellPoint Inc., UnitedHealth Group and Assurant Inc. canceled the coverage of more than 20,000 people, allowing the companies to avoid paying more than $300 million in medical claims over a five-year period.



Blue Cross praised employees who dropped sick policyholders, lawmaker says - Los Angeles Times

Want to try again?


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > except NOW it is up to 25,000K per year.
> ...



I think this is what Vox is referring to: 

Starting in 2018, the law imposes a steep tax on employer plans with premiums exceeding $10,200 for an individual and $27,500 for a family -- plans that are typically offered to high-wage earners. (In contrast, average annual premiums for employer-sponsored coverage are $5,615 for single coverage and $15,745 for a family, according to the Kaiser Family Foundation and Health Research & Educational Trust.)
HEALTH REFORM: Expect Pluses, Minuses for Those With Job-Based Coverage - iVillage
http://healthaffairs.org/blog/2013/09/20/health-policy-brief-the-cadillac-tax/


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > With the new rules in place, you will be taxed an extra $95 next year if you don't carry health insurance. Of course it is supposed to go up every year after that.
> ...



Almost correct.

From your link:



> If a person misses that deadline, they can still get health insurance next year, though they won't be eligible for an exchange policy or a subsidy. People can enroll in individual policies outside of the exchanges at any time.


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> It?s True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients | Dark Daily  Its True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients
> 
> Read more: Its True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients | Dark Daily It?s True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients | Dark Daily



It is true...why?

For example, because *a Texas nurse failed to disclose *a visit to the dermatologist for acne, her insurance coverage was dropped when she was diagnosed with breast cancer.

 A Los Angeles woman *was dropped for failing to report* a weight-loss medication she no longer takes and because of irregular menstruation.

Seems like a personal responsibility thing to me and was part of their insurance contract to disclose changes.

This is one of those things that make one go  especially the nurse!
WTH does acne have to do with* breast cancer*?


----------



## Smilebong (Oct 20, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...




OK, [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]

Let's quote your story.

"rescission policies are used to terminate people who lie on their applications to get coverage"

So, are you saying that people should be allowed to lie on insurance applications to get coverage?

Did you read the story?


You still have nothing.  Insurance companies do not cancel people's insurance JUST BECAUSE THEY GET SICK.  

You sound like a typical liberal, using absolutely nothing to defend your position.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 20, 2013)

state by state comparisons 

of insurance costs before and after obamacare 

http://theconservativetreehouse.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/obamacare-cost-comparison-chart.jpg


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



You did not read the whole story obviously.  Any contract entered into fraudulently can be cancelled, but that is not what we are talking about, is it?

Your red herring stinks as badly as it is inaccurate.

Yes, companies have cancelled policies because people get sick.  No way around it.

Now they can never do that and they can never deny cover because of pre-existing conditions.

Oh, well.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 20, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Ok. One must question the methods of pricing for joint replacement.
But here you use an example of market pricing.
The ACA does nothing to address this.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 20, 2013)

flacaltenn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's amazing though the proliferation of pill popping, don't you think?
On tv there is a pill commercial for every malady known to mankind.
And the disclaimers are equally frightening.
Pass.


----------



## flacaltenn (Oct 20, 2013)

MeBelle60 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It?s True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients | Dark Daily  It&#8217;s True! Health Insurers Tell Congress They Cancel Policies of Sick Patients
> ...



Gotta tell you.  The companies need BETTER excuses than those to justify dropping you for an unrelated sickness. 

I was diagnosed with kidney cancer.. It's in my records. After removal and biopsy it was all benign.. TECHNICALLY --- i need to report that cancer diagnosis??  Bull.. 

Or the prescriptions a doc wrote for over the counter equivalents of heatburn meds? 
That's a little too much reporting.. For every flu shot? Every code your Doc enters when you discuss something with him that ends up NOT BEING TREATED??? 

Not willing to detail my med history THAT much... To ANYBODY.  (except that I just told the world)    

BESIDES --- I give them permission to acess my med records.. Expecting the patient to remember and understand those pages of records is not reasonable. They can just review them themselves and ask ME or the doctors for clarifications..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Yes, they have, the evidence has been posted, and argue all you want.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 25, 2013)

Smilebong said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilebong said:
> ...



Starkey works for the Obama Administration, he's a Public Information Advocate


----------

